

Why are there so few women programmers? - jmduke
http://scripting.com/2013/08/19/whyArentThereMoreWomenProgrammers?

======
olgeni
Rewind, reload, repeat, restart... again.

~~~
heldrida
You're right. I didn't read the article but I bet someone already replied and
started a sexism chit chat to nowhere land.

